# Pure aesthetics?



## iris_iris (Dec 2, 2008)

So, like, this is really a two-pronged question.

Firstly, what's with the guy in the pokemon center of Oreburgh City?;

"Hello! You've been mistaken for a (whatever), haven't you? But I think you can also pass for a different kind of trainer...ect."

Secondly, there's the guy in the battle tower, next to the PC.;

"Excuse me, do you have a moment? Can you describe your feelings when you're about to being a battle?...ect."

What exactly do customizing those thing effect, exactly?​


----------



## Flora (Dec 9, 2008)

The guy in Oreburgh lets you change your trainer type.  You know, in the Union Room and stuff?

As for the second guy, I have no clue.


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 10, 2008)

> "Excuse me, do you have a moment? Can you describe your feelings when you're about to being a battle?...ect."


I think, and I could be wrong, that it lets you customize what your trainer says when another person battles him or her in the battle tower, because there was a similar feature in R/S/E that you edited by talking to a person. But again, I could be wrong.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, that's exactly it.

When somebody battles you in the Battle Tower, you'll be the trainer that that first guys says you "pass as", and you'll use the phrase for battling and winning/losing. For being no.1, if you manage to beat a 7 streak of trainers in a certain room, one mightlook at that room's leader board and see your name, and when the click on it, the No.1 message will be displayed.

The trainer you "pass as" is the trainer you appear as in the Union Room, like superyoshi said. It's also what you appear as when being looked at in the GTS.


----------

